# Whats a roundhead???



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats a roundhead???


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

A kingfish,whiting,roundhead and sea mullet are what i have heard them called....
from seagull..


----------



## Childs (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Sgt. Bunghole ?*

Are you serious ?


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

*Thats a classic!*

Dont make me break out the t.p.!


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Here is the classic !*


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Whiting have so many different names, in every state there's a new one I swear. Also sometimes called just mullet, but it's not the same as the bait mullet.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Man I miss that cartoon.


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

Roundhead =fish samich


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

lol, i always throw them back for their pure ugliness, but everyones telling me they = fish sammich

guess i'm going to have to slap some breading on them and some bread! LOL


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

they are quite tasty


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

Well i learned about some roundheads in school, although they werent fish 

Some kind of british rebellion i think. heck i dunno. I didn't pay the most attention in that class


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

There called Kingfish up north.. In Jersey we called em northern Kingfish...


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

redneckfisherman said:


> Well i learned about some roundheads in school, although they werent fish
> 
> Some kind of british rebellion i think. heck i dunno. I didn't pay the most attention in that class


Wasn't the War of the Roses 
could have been the Glorious Revolution the damn limey's come up with werid names for everything


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

eaglesfanguy said:


> There called Kingfish up north..


Kingfish is the official name


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Kingfish have some darker markings on the sides and are called Northern Sea Mullett in NC, while the Whiting have no marking and are called Southern Sea Mulletts in NC. Both are called roundheads in VA and both make great samiches anywhere you catch them and whatever you call them.


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

All I can say about these "funnies" about round heads is RIP
George Carlin. 
Imagine a day of fishing and being unable to chant those 7 words. Imagine a day where you didn't.............


----------

